# Photos of truck and lic plate



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Was just speaking to someone that got an initial from the sisters. Has anybody else noticed that now you have to turn in a photo of your vehicle and license plate. Wtf


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

How much do they plan to compensate us for this?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

no you don't


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

*Big Brother*

Not 5 anymore. Too Orwellian for that. Big Brother is definitely watching.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Was just speaking to someone that got an initial from the sisters. Has anybody else noticed that now you have to turn in a photo of your vehicle and license plate. Wtf


Did an initial for them today and seen this too! didn`t do it!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I just send them this and a photo of some temp tags.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> Did an initial for them today and seen this too! didn`t do it!


So, what are you going to do when you hit QC MISSING PHOTO? I'm not being snarky, I really want to know. I was peeved by this as well. I have a nice mud puddle in the lane and am considering driving through it several times to obscure the plate. It seems like this could keep you from clearing the order and getting paid. 
I've about decided that to refuse this is to quit working with them.
Not sure if I'm ready for that...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MNanny said:


> So, what are you going to do when you hit QC MISSING PHOTO? I'm not being snarky, I really want to know. I was peeved by this as well. I have a nice mud puddle in the lane and am considering driving through it several times to obscure the plate. It seems like this could keep you from clearing the order and getting paid.
> I've about decided that to refuse this is to quit working with them.
> Not sure if I'm ready for that...


I tell them no! it's that simple.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

If its that simple please be sure to post here when you clear an order without the picture. I have fought them successfully on many issues, but the ones I loose are always over missing pictures.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I tell them no! it's that simple.


yep!


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Like I said. Easy to say, hard to do.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I just send them this and a photo of some temp tags.


Really, what's stopping folks from doing this? Are they going to dictate how many vehicles you can use because the previous pics don't match? 

I see a "photo of registration and insurance documentation missing" alert on the horizon.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

What is their reasoning behind this request?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MNanny said:


> Like I said. Easy to say, hard to do.


Honest it is not...
it is only two letters.....nnnnnnnnn-ooooooooooooo:thumbup:

This is BS these organizations can only do this if you allow it...

Send me the information and the who's and I will do some "investigative journalism" and call them and find out what the sam dickens they are doing...
I'll write an article and so will Paul but we need information folks...

FEED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here's a few......


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok I don't know how true this is as I just spoke with my vendor rep at 5 bros. She stated that is a new thing due to numerous police interactions with contractors that are NO LONGER with them. Apparently, contractors that used to work for them are going back to properties with fake work orders and we all know what is probably going on. Again I don't know how true it is, but it does make sense. 

We have had the police come out to properties before, but never had issues as we always have the work order on hand and gave them numbers to call to verify. Of course some of them like to shoot the **** with my hubby and have to remind both of them that they are on the clock


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah all the house we go to are filled with diamonds and gold but since no one has a work order to remove it the stuff just sits there.

If there were a pic of an honest contractors license plate in the drive this would prevent anyone from stealing all of the valuables.

What will they think of next?

Honestly we don't want to be at these POS's when we are getting paid to be there who in the world is going back off the clock?


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Yeah all the house we go to are filled with diamonds and gold but since no one has a work order to remove it the stuff just sits there.
> 
> If there were a pic of an honest contractors license plate in the drive this would prevent anyone from stealing all of the valuables.
> 
> ...


 
You would be surprised. We ran into a contractor last year that stated he was at the property to empty the oil tank stated it was a hazard. He was all set up with a big plastic tank in a van and pump like that is what he did for a living. You could tell he was nervous. His partner was taking out the nice dining room set and looked surprised that someone else was there. 

We took a picture of the van when they weren't looking and did report it on the PCR, but we are unaware if anything was ever done. If there is copper left or a new sump pump/dehumidifier I can definately see people going back to get it if there felt they were screwed over by the company.

Hell we went to a property this past weekend that if I could legally cut out the kitchen and masterbath I would LOL. The kitchen had all Viking appliances in mint condition. My dream kitchen. The bathroom had a 6 person spa tub, with a double shower, toilet, urinal, and boday I know I just killed that spelling of that. But we are honest unless it states to remove something on the work order we make sure the property is secure and all items are noted.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> You would be surprised. We ran into a contractor last year that stated he was at the property to empty the oil tank stated it was a hazard. He was all set up with a big plastic tank in a van and pump like that is what he did for a living. You could tell he was nervous. His partner was taking out the nice dining room set and looked surprised that someone else was there.
> 
> We took a picture of the van when they weren't looking and did report it on the PCR, but we are unaware if anything was ever done. If there is copper left or a new sump pump/dehumidifier I can definately see people going back to get it if there felt they were screwed over by the company.
> 
> Hell we went to a property this past weekend that if I could legally cut out the kitchen and masterbath I would LOL. The kitchen had all Viking appliances in mint condition. My dream kitchen. The bathroom had a 6 person spa tub, with a double shower, toilet, urinal, and boday I know I just killed that spelling of that. But we are honest unless it states to remove something on the work order we make sure the property is secure and all items are noted.


The petty nature of folks never surprises me. A picture of a license plate proves absolutely nothing. If I were a dishonest contractor and I arrive at the property take a pic of my truck and license plate then I load the Viking appliances up and down the road I go. What difference does this make? We have had instances of A/C units disappearing and one time a safe went missing out of a property. We had pics proving that the stuff had been there at one point. Those pics did not prove that we were innocent or that anyone else was guilty. 

So lets get Orwellian for a moment and say the Bro's hire a camera crew to follow us around at the property (extreme I know). The minute the camera is shut off dishonest people will do whatever they want. The only way to police this sort of thing is to not leave valuables sitting in a property. If people vacate, store whatever is left immediately and turn the property.

Don't leave houses sitting full of stuff for years then trash out whatever survives. I have been to properties that between the initial secure and the final sale things just walked off a little at a time. Who knows who took it? Other contractors? The returning Mortgagor? the neighbors? 

We recently did a 4hr allow access so that a mortgagor could collect their belongings. My guys called me and said the mortgagor was taking the water heater, furnace, and all appliances. We called the client and they said "take pictures". they don't care!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A photo of our trucks and license plates will prevent theft about as much as the sign in sheet does.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> A photo of our trucks and license plates will prevent theft about as much as the sign in sheet does.



but you are the contractor of record???? Seems to me like they want a place to point the finger. 

What does this say about their hiring system if they don't trust the people that work for them? That $40.00 we spent on our own background checks is really doing us good?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> A photo of our trucks and license plates will prevent theft about as much as the sign in sheet does.


You didn't know the sign-in sheet that places you on your honor works to prevent thefts????

What always baffles me is the agents that always complain and have you sent back to the property never signs in.....


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

How does us proving in yet another way we were there help if someone else steals something? We have pictures sign in sheets and invoices stating we were there. A picture of a 4door 8ft box truck pulling a trailer just proves we actually had the capacity to steal the place blind. For our protection my as*. I would really like to know the real reason. Does a $50000 truck and trailer rig prove we are paid too much?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MNanny said:


> How does us proving in yet another way we were there help if someone else steals something? We have pictures sign in sheets and invoices stating we were there. A picture of a 4door 8ft box truck pulling a trailer just proves we actually had the capacity to steal the place blind. For our protection my as*. I would really like to know the real reason. Does a $50000 truck and trailer rig prove we are paid too much?


it doesn't make sense. There has to be a reason but I don't believe we have heard it yet.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> A photo of our trucks and license plates will prevent theft about as much as the sign in sheet does.


The same way gun control keeps guns out the hands of criminals.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> A photo of our trucks and license plates will prevent theft about as much as the sign in sheet does.





Oh man, don't get me started. 

What led to the end of my time with the 5 children was a hack stealing any thing remotely valuable, vandalizing the property from the INSIDE OUT, 
and lying about my wint job. Because he didn't sign in...... well then of course it was AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL my fault.

His actions and lies cost me a lot of money and in the end a decent paying account.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Just got this in an e-mail.


October 1​st, 2013
RE: New Vehicle Photo Requirements
ATTN: All Vendors
Dear Valued Vendors,
Please be aware that Five Brothers is now requiring a photo of each contractors’
vehicle be submitted with results on all orders when a trip to the property is made.
Please note that these photos will not be used for any reason other than the sole
purpose of disputing neighbors’ claims of suspicious activity and avoiding possible
legal action.
With the photo of the vehicle, and also the documentation of the time of your arrival
to the property, time of departure, and the names of individuals working at the
property (which you will soon see on your Zephyr paperwork), we will be able to
negate claims that one of our contractors was at the property during a specified time,
and was engaging in unlawful activity. This documentation will allow Five Brothers
and our vendors’ protection against any lawsuits that may arise.
Please understand that with this documentation, Five Brothers may better serve you
as our valued vendor. We appreciate your continued hard work and dedication to this
company.
Thank you,​
Five Brothers’ Management


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

So then does that mean if you put what time you arrived and left and put in a bid that the job would take 4 hours but you get done in 2, are they going to reduce it?
Good luck with that. One of the reasons I am done.


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

*fresh from 5Bros*

October 1​st, 2013
RE: New Vehicle Photo Requirements
ATTN: All Vendors
Dear Valued Vendors,
Please be aware that Five Brothers is now requiring a photo of each contractors’
vehicle be submitted with results on all orders when a trip to the property is made.
Please note that these photos will not be used for any reason other than the sole
purpose of disputing neighbors’ claims of suspicious activity and avoiding possible
legal action.
With the photo of the vehicle, and also the documentation of the time of your arrival
to the property, time of departure, and the names of individuals working at the
property (which you will soon see on your Zephyr paperwork), we will be able to
negate claims that one of our contractors was at the property during a specified time,
and was engaging in unlawful activity. This documentation will allow Five Brothers
and our vendors’ protection against any lawsuits that may arise.
Please understand that with this documentation, Five Brothers may better serve you
as our valued vendor. We appreciate your continued hard work and dedication to this
company.
Thank you,​
Five Brothers’ Management


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Dear Denise, 

NOPE! Won't do it. If you guys need to know who is at the property that bad you better send in house employees. I will gladly accept offers for my company crews and equipment.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

